

HP's Designjet 3D series start shipping to wealthy European prototypers - steveklabnik
http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/21/hps-designjet-3d-series-start-shipping-to-wealthy-european-prot/

======
steveklabnik
Hey guys. My startup is in the 3D printing space, and so I'm excited about
this news. This deal happened between the largest 3D printing manufacturer,
Stratasys, and HP. They're making white-labeled Stratasys machines under the
HP names.

